# Real–world HTTP/2



## fm7 (Jul 15, 2016)

> After building confidence in our new infrastructure, we began transitioning our static assets to HTTP/2. Surprisingly, some sections of our platform felt noticeably slower. This post will cover our investigation into the performance regressions we experienced by adopting HTTP/2.
> 
> 
> Our story isn’t the panacea of web performance typically associated with HTTP/2.



...




> TL;DR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...



> "When using HTTP/2, our bandwidth-bound pages take significantly longer to reach visual completion despite loading faster"



...




> “With HTTP/2 the browser relies on the server to deliver the response data in an optimal way.
> 
> 
> It’s not just the number of bytes, or requests per second, but the order in which bytes are delivered. Test your HTTP/2 server very carefully”


 



https://99designs.com.au/tech-blog/blog/2016/07/14/real-world-http-2-400gb-of-images-per-day/


----------

